# Refrigerator Alarm



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! I know we have talked about thermometers in the frig. In fact I do have one. I just recently saw in a Camping World Ad, that they have an alarm you can put on / in your frid. and it will beep if it goes below a certain temp. Does anyone have one of these or what is your opinion?

Always like to know what others think before I purchase.

Thanks and have a great day! sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you think you need it go for it. I've never had a problem with our Outback, I keep a small fan to cycle the air and all seems great. For me its not something I feel like I need, but can't see anything wrong with one either.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

My method:
fill an ice-cube tray with water and put it in the freezer and you'll know if it's cold enough inside


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Beer works better


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, I agree with BBB. Store your beir in the fridge and check it often.....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mmmmmmm. Beeeeerrr.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Uuurrrrp. Yep, fridge is OK.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

To beer, The cause of, and solution to, all of lifes problems.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Cervasa Mas Fina!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Shhhh ..... stop all this Fridge alarm stuff..... my wife might get an idea of how to track how many times I am opening the fridge to get a beer!

Wayne


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

If you put the beer in the freezer and it freezes, then you have cause for an alarm... you're not drinking it fast enough!

LOL!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How do you set the fridge alarm to let you know when it is low on Beer?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

First time I've ever been referred to as a fridge alarm but hey, just askme, I'll tell you when we're low.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pass another cold one eh!









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Goldy...
Don't you just love our serious responses!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm...

To tell the truth, a fridge alarm does make sense under certain circumstances. IF you are pulling the camper for long distances and for some reason the fridge isn't working right while you are trailering, it would be good to know if the fridge was down in temp for extended periods. IF you are carrying meat in particular it would be real good to know. Most other items are less sensitive to a few hours of non-ideal temp. Meat though, I don't screw around with.

Even beer can get a little warm I guess. Need to keep some Guinness along for those times - serve it warm like it should be! Mmmmm...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You know from a former beer lover this thread is harsh! LOL Gout speaks louder than beer these days though.

BBB I am one that doesn't run his fridge when I travel, with it precooled and putting in cold items I've never had the need to run the propane while driving. We've done 5 hour drives in the summer and even once we arrive and setup everything in the freezer is still frozen solid as a rock. If you do run the fridge don't forget to turn off the LP when you gas up.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guy - I guess I was thinking about meat in the fridge rather than freezer. I would expect the freezer to stay pretty cold as long as it wasn't opened; I'm not sure how the fridge would do though.

Would be an interesting test to measure the rate of warm-up over time after the propane was shut off.

I'm also pretty new to the Outback - my older Dutchman 5er didn't have the best fridge in it. In fact, EVERYTHING is better quality and design in the Outback.









Sorry to hear about the gout thing - my dad has had it for a long time, nasty; and certainly not worth the risk for a cold one.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I should have said things in the fridge were fine too. On our tow from Tri-Cities to Seaside I had the temps in the fridge written down, I'll see if I can find the note I had, I think there was only about a 2 degree rise in temp after the 5 hour drive. Nothing spoiled, and I'm very picky about how milk smells.

Its ok about the beer/gout, at first I was really bummed about it, but I've since found how good a frozen Mike's Hard Lemonaid can be when camping!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree, if that's all the temp dropped then it should be fine. Sounds like an alarm would be overkill.

I still think an occasional test of the beer temp (or the Mike's temp) is a pretty good way of determining what is REALLY going on with the camper. Followed by a close inspection of the ceiling (from a reclining pose on the couch) is also a good thing to assure the camper is in good order. Perhaps even closing one's eyes to listen for unusual noises is also a good idea.

When camping, periodic inspection of the underside of the awning is also in order while listening for odd noises on the outside of the camper.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmmmmm....Naaaaaaps!


----------

